# Flexcoat help



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

I applied flex coat to my rod Wednesday night and it has been spinning on the dryer since then. The flex coat is still tacky. I measured equal parts with both resin and Hardener and mixed for longer then was recommended. What did I do wrong? How can I fix it?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

How much did you mix of each part. If you mixed a small quantity like 3cc of each, there is a much smaller marginn of error as apposed to mixing 10cc of each. The larger the quantity of each part you mix, the less likely you are to encounter problems such as your current one. When finishing rods, i always mix a minimum of 10ccs of each part. I also pour the finish into a large pie plate so i can get all the bubbles out of the finish prior to application. If you have any further questions feel free to shoot me a pm.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Where are you drying it? Inside in the air conditioning or garage? I do mine inside the house away from anything that can introduce moisture. If you mixed the finish correct, the only thing I can think of is the atmosphere you're drying in.

I had this happen a while back and I added another coat and it hardened fine.


----------



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

I mixed it in a cup that usually comes with cough medicine. I put the resin to .5 teaspoon and put the hardener in and brought it to 1 teaspoon then mixed for about ten minutes. The rod is in my dining room drying in the air conditioning.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

i just re wrapped all the guides on a rod for practice by hand and drying by hand "man i will certainly invest in a dryer" the epoxy i use came in a kit with syringes and all but i notice it took my epoxy 1 1/2 hours to some what dry after applying and hand spinning then i hung it up to finish since i think i glob to much epoxy on but long story short after 1 day it was still a little sticky but the next 2 day it fully harden.... you could use a alcohol burner carefully to remove some of the epoxy


----------



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

I put another coat of flex coat on lastnight and put a little extra hardener in it so I guess we will see how that does....


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Those medical cups can contain silicone which could hamper your results. You did the right thing by laying on a second coat of finish. You'll have your answer in a few hours. I don't use Flexcoat anymore and my coats of finish usually set within 6 hours, sooner if it's hot and dry.


----------



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

What should I mix my finish in? And what kind of finish should I use to prevent this from happening again because it's aggravating trying to figure out what was done wring and how to fix it


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I use cups but they are sold specifically for mixing rod finish. I use Thread Master finish. By the way did your second coat dry?


----------

